# Drops to Hops race



## Ludicrous speed (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone doing this? Looks really cool, at Ommegang Brewery in Cooperstown. Never done a road race before so thinking of trying novice 20 mile race. Have no idea what terrain is like though. Not sure how to attatch web page yet,but just search drops to hops.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Race Information*



Ludicrous speed said:


> Anyone doing this? Looks really cool, at Ommegang Brewery in Cooperstown. Never done a road race before so thinking of trying novice 20 mile race. Have no idea what terrain is like though. Not sure how to attatch web page yet,but just search drops to hops.



Can you provide more information for this race? A link? Just copy and paste web address from your browser. I can't seem to find any information.


----------



## Ludicrous speed (Aug 6, 2012)

K ,doing all through my phone so not as easy. Try and do through my desktop later. I found it by looking at Ommegang site- events.


----------



## Ludicrous speed (Aug 6, 2012)

The page cannot be found Found it, sorry not a computer person.


----------



## Ludicrous speed (Aug 6, 2012)

Drops to Hops | Cooperstown, New York 13326 | Saturday, September 29, 2012


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ludicrous speed said:


> Drops to Hops | Cooperstown, New York 13326 | Saturday, September 29, 2012


Hmm. Nice but I don't think 23 miles is enough to burn off even one Ommegang.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

23 miles is good enough to burn off at least one, provided you keep it under a liter. 

The after party alone will be worth the trip, IMO.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Crap, wish I had known about this. 

My wife has family 4 miles from Ommegang...


----------



## Ludicrous speed (Aug 6, 2012)

Think theres also 40+ mile ride.


----------

